# Lowrance totalscan transducer mounting



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone installed a totalscan transducer on their boat. Just trying to cut down a little on the trial and error install. Any info or suggestions would be welcomed. From what I hear the installation instructions that come with the transducer are a little vague. Haven't had any problems with other installs , but want to try to get it right the first time.

Thank, Gill


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

hard to get any right the first time, ant the total scan is the most difficult. not for the down or side scan but for the 2d sonar at speed. most glue some type of nylon then drill in to it and not the boat. stern saver makes one cabelas has some. look at this one with all the holes .


----------

